# meditation



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

once i tried bio feedback for a while.the recever thing makes a noise and you learn to make the tone decrese in pitch by relaxation.when i first started out my pitch was so low naturely,(low matabilism?),that i really couldnt lower it any more,they would have to have a new machine or something.all in all my expirence wasnt any more benifitial than relaxation tapes at home.i was wondering if anyone uses meditation,and what sorces,and/or techniques you`ve found.anyone?thanks


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Hi Denny. I do Transcendential Meditation. Have done it since age 16 so that's for 8 years now. The doctor I was seeing at the time for M.E/CFS said I can't do anything for you, but you may find TM beneficial in that it could help you build up your physical energy as well as your mental energy (by the rest it provides). So I learnt it from a guy trained to teach TM, and have done it ever since. It's best done not every now and again but everyday, usually twice a day for 20 minutes. I must admit I rarely do it that often or that consistently. I find it can give me a bit of a physical and mental boost. It is restful (more than lying down I find) but energising at the same time; it's kind of hard to explain how it makes me feel. It clears my mind and somehow rests my body. Doing TM changes the brainwaves in a positive way. I find it also extremely good for anxiety, stress, tension and persistent worrying thoughts (somebody described that as 'washing machine head' - when you have lots of thoughts all going round together). TM is basically when you sit still (easier in a quiet environment but can be done absolutely anyway quiet or very noisy) and repeat a mantra to yourself whilst breathing well, at the exclusion of thinking of anything. Thoughts come into your mind however, and so you recognise you are thinking thoughts (!!) and go back to the mantra. All sorts of thoughts come fizzing up to the surface and you let them go and clear your mind, so in the end, you are just thinking your mantra. The mantra is chosen to be compatible to the feeling and sound of breathing 2 syllables - one for the in breath and one for the out breath. Here's some online info for you: http://www.tm.org/ http://www.transcendental-meditation.org.uk/


> quote:*What is Transcendental Meditation?* http://www.transcendental-meditation.org.uk/whatistm.shtml Transcendental Meditation is a simple technique which gives a unique quality of rest to mind and body. It allows stress and tiredness to be released in a natural way, resulting in greater energy, clarity and enjoyment of life....Can anyone learn? I can't keep my mind still.Anyone can practise Transcendental Meditation. The technique allows the activity of the mind to settle down in a natural way until it is left quiet, but still wide awake. It's so simple....Will I become calm to the point of not caring; lose my edge?No. People in positions of responsibility who take up Transcendental Meditation find that the removal of stress gives them clarity, perspective and vigour. Not to mention many health benefits and improvements in relations with friends and family....Will it interfere with my existing beliefs?No. Transcendental Meditation is a simple technique that aids relaxation, relieves stress and provides physical and mental energy. The practice does not conflict with any existing beliefs, religious or otherwise; yet at the same time people often find that regular meditation gives clarity and perspective to their highest aspirations....Will I be required to chant, or adopt unusual postures?No. When you meditate you sit comfortably with your eyes closed, in silence. To the onlooker it will appear as though you are dozing. It is perfectly possible, for instance, to meditate on a train journey....How does it differ from other systems of meditation?Other systems generally involve either concentration (which means effort) or contemplation (thinking about something), both of which tend to keep the mind lively and active. Transcendental Meditation is a completely natural, effortless practice....I have a history of ill-health. Can I meditate safely?Yes, it is completely safe. Of course if you are taking medical treatment we recommend that you continue to take your doctor's advice.Incidentally, a large and growing number of health professionals both practise Transcendental Meditation and recommend it to their patients.The health benefits are far-reaching and have been rigourously examined in literally hundreds of prestigious medical publications. So much so that a delegation of British doctors has petitioned the Department of Health in Westminster to make the practice more widely available on the NHS.





> quote:*PHYSIOLOGICAL CHANGES DURING TRANSCENDENTAL MEDITATION* http://www.transcendental-meditation.org.uk/research.shtml Physiological research has shown that Transcendental Meditation gives rise to a unique state of deep rest characterized by marked reductions in metabolic activity [3-13], increased orderliness and integration of brain functioning [14-27], increased cerebral blood flow [6, 28, 29], and features directly opposite to the physiological and biochemical effects of stress, including skin resistance changes [3, 8, 30, 31] and reductions in plasma cortisol [32-35], arterial blood lactate [3, 6, 7, 11, 30], and muscle tone [15, 36]. Several other neuroendocrine changes have also been observed during Transcendental Meditation [31, 37-44]. Taken together, these studies clearly distinguish the physiology of Transcendental Meditation from sleep or simple relaxation [13, 30] (see chart below).


Hope you found some of that useful or interesting Denny.


----------



## Mio (Dec 19, 1999)

Hi,I donï¿½t know much about meditation and techniques, but I use to meditate. First I make sure that nothing distacts me and then I usually lay in my bed or somewhere comfortable. I bought some cdï¿½s with meditation music on (those cdï¿½s with soft music and running water) which I also put on. Close my eyes and then I focus on something. I think itï¿½s very imortant for me to have the same image everytime I meditate. I see myself in a long white dress standing on a mountatin with a blue ocean below. Sometimes I even fly







I always feel very calm afterwards and I also do this when Iï¿½m in a lot of pain. I think I can control my pain easier then. /Mio


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

yes,very interesting,thanks susan.the site says you cant learn it by reading a book,you must have an instructor.is this true by? what youve learned do you think i need a teacher?mio,i have 3 fountains in my living room,think that will do?if i can fly in my meditations,i may never stop.


----------



## Mio (Dec 19, 1999)

Yes denny, that sounds perfect! Wish I had that too.../Mio


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Denny, I am glad I learnt it from a teacher rather than a book. It made it more 'real' somehow - seeing an ordinary, nice, sensible person who told me about it, told me how it works, and how to do it. Also, having a teacher meant I could go back to a real live person with my questions, concerns or comments, rather than a book. My teacher saw me from time to time after I had learnt it to make sure I was doing it right. I don't know whether there is a TM centre or any TM teachers near where you live (BTW, I sent you a Private Message about where you live). But the website should have some info and contact details for you. My teacher came out to my house to teach me, then when I was feeling better I went to his house for a review once. There is a TM centre near me but I've never explored that option. Maybe one day.


----------

